# PanAm Championship



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The COPARCO website http://www.coparco.org/ has event information including schedule, country teams and Pan Am Games qualification system.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> The COPARCO website http://www.coparco.org/ has event information including schedule, country teams and Pan Am Games qualification system.


Will there be online scoring for this event Bob, since you are going thought you might know.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Good luck to all our US Archers. Sending the 10 chant your way.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Results www.fors.net/guadalajara2010


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> Results www.fors.net/guadalajara2010


www.t-fors.net/guadalajara2010


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone know why the US does not have a Compound team entered?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Online scoring is already down today. It also does not show anything for Junior scoring or Women. Just has has Cadet men and women compound and compound men. Hope it works better tomorrow.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

PDS-JOAD said:


> Does anyone know why the US does not have a Compound team entered?


I certainly have no idea what the official reason is, but I could guess it is because this is the Pan Am Games qualifier and since compound does not shoot that event, if they went to this event...it would be just another tournament and not have any qualification purpose behind it. Just simply a guess.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I just checked the standings. What is going on? No shooter from the usa is listed at all.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

teammemphis said:


> I just checked the standings. What is going on? No shooter from the usa is listed at all.


Yes, No compounders went to this event. Recurve shoots tomorrow.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck Team USA. Starting the 10 chant now so they will be stockpiled by tomorrow.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> www.t-fors.net/guadalajara2010


Thank you for fixing my incorrectly typed address!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Yes, No compounders went to this event. Recurve shoots tomorrow.


So does this mean that any USA Archery member compound archer could have made a USA world team and competed in the 2010 Pan American Championships by just asking? If so, what an opprotunity lost to give an international competition outside the USA a try.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

If I understand correctly, and I may be wrong on this... 

1) This is NOT the Pan Am Champs, this is a rehearsal event and a chance to win spots FOR the Pan Am Champs next year. 
2) Therefore, the recurvers were selected (based on Rolling Rank, though it was originally listed as a USAT squad) and are funded... and the JDT kids are there (I assume they are funded) for growth experience. 
3) The compounders COULD have gone, but it would have been self-funded... and it doesn't really count for anything for them, nor is there a payout (it's just a random tournament for them).


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

KJarchery said:


> If I understand correctly, and I may be wrong on this...
> 
> 1) This is NOT the Pan Am Champs, this is a rehearsal event and a chance to win spots FOR the Pan Am Champs next year.
> 2) Therefore, the recurvers were selected (based on Rolling Rank, though it was originally listed as a USAT squad) and are funded... and the JDT kids are there (I assume they are funded) for growth experience.
> 3) The compounders COULD have gone, but it would have been self-funded... and it doesn't really count for anything for them, nor is there a payout (it's just a random tournament for them).


This is the Pan Am Championships and it is a qualifier for the Pan Am Games next year.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Landed in AZ said:


> This is the Pan Am Championships and it is a qualifier for the Pan Am Games next year.


OK... that makes sense to me... Pan Am Champs vs. Pan Am Games. I'm following now. 

In any case, I'm doing the 10 chant with Julie. GO TEAM


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

http://www.coparco.org/shootinfo/2010/competition schedule Pan Am Championships 2010.pdf


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Is there a list of yesterday's results anywhere?


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

USA after 72 arrows
RCM
1 Daniel McLaughlin 664
5 Matthew Zumbo 638
15 Chris Luman 518

RJM
11 Nathan Yamaguchi	570

RJW
1 Michelle Gilbert 627
8 Mackenzie Brown	591
10 Kiley Larrick 576
17 Heather Trafford	562

RM
2 Brady Ellison 648
3 Thomas Stanwood	646
4 Jake Kaminski 646
5 Jacob Wukie 645

RW
1 Khatuna Lorig 665
4 Heather Koehl 649
7 Miranda Leek 643
10 Kristin Braun 639

Wow, what a great Job so far.
They start up again at 1:45 central time


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

USA Unofficial Results
RCM
1 Daniel McLaughlin 1335
3 Matthew Zumbo 1314
15 Chris Luman 1072
RJM
10 Nathan Yamaguchi	1215
RJW
1 Michelle Gilbert	1271
8 Mackenzie Brown	1202
13 Kiley Larrick 1176
17 Heather Trafford	1129
RM
1 Brady Ellison 1346
3 Jacob Wukie 1333
5 Jake Kaminski 1326
6 Thomas Stanwood	1319
RW
1 Khatuna Lorig 1344
6 Kristin Braun 1293
7 Heather Koehl 1292
11 Miranda Leek 1283

It seems that Daniel McLaughlin set several records.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Daniel shot a complete Cadet fita last week at our range and was in the 1330 range including a 350 at 30M and he was hoping to be able to shoot that at the Pan Ams. Looks like he did-Great job Daniel and everyone else too


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice shooting to all! Congrats Team USA.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

we just heard from Daniel's father Patrick. from what we heard Daniel set some sort of records at 70 and 60Meters!!


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Zumbo set a new 30M record with a 352. One gold, two silver, and one bronze. Nice comeback son.

Congratulations Daniel on your outstanding shooting. Gold for Team USA Tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> Zumbo set a new 30M record with a 352. One gold, two silver, and one bronze. Nice comeback son.
> 
> Congratulations Daniel on your outstanding shooting. Gold for Team USA Tomorrow.
> 
> Gary


352-excellent. 


are they giving medals for the FITA Gary or just the OR-how does it work, we only got a text message from Patrick and don't have the whole story.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim C said:


> are they giving medals for the FITA Gary or just the OR-how does it work, we only got a text message from Patrick and don't have the whole story.


Medals for each distance. Danial has three gold a bronze and a silver, and two pan american records.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> Medals for each distance. Danial has three gold a bronze and a silver, and two pan american records.



Thanks. lots of hardware., Think of what Darrell would have had if they did that in the Olympics-he would have beat Spitz's then olympic record for US athletes !

Daniel has worked very hard-as I noted to Gary in a message, he and his brother were able to set up a program with their school (their school is on the same street as our house-though in different counties-its only a 5 minute drive) where they can shoot almost every day and they both have been putting in lots of hours at our range. 

its nice to see the hard work paying off


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Just wanted to add my congrats to Team USA! Very nice shooting by Daniel and super comeback by Zumbo! Lots of records broken.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

JDT_Dad said:


> Just wanted to add my congrats to Team USA! Very nice shooting by Daniel and super comeback by Zumbo! Lots of records broken.


Thanks Dave. Very nice shooting by Michelle as well. A cadet finishing first in the junior division at an international event is very impressive. Nice work by both of you. 

Gary


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Agreed with Gary, I saw the picture on Dee's FB. I hardly recognized her. The do grow up fast.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Results can be found at www.coparco.org
You have to remove the jr from the womens recurve in the address bar to get womens results.
Team USA tore it up! I think I have it all straight.....lots and lots of Pan Am Championships records set. Here we go...
Mens Recurve FITA
Brady- records at 50,30 and FITA , Gold at 50,30 Silver at 90, Gold FITA
Jacob - Silver at 30, Bronze FITA
Jake- Bronze at 90 & 30
Thomas - Silver at 70
423 arrow record
Team Gold

Women Recurve
Khatuna- Records at 70,60,30 and FITA. Gold at 70,60,30,FITA Silver at 50
432 arrow record for team
Team Silver

Cadet Mens Recurve
Daniel- Records at 70,60,FITA. Gold at 70,60 & FITA, Silver at 30, Bronze at 50
Matt- Record at 30, Gold at 30, Silver at 60,50 Bronze for FITA
Team Silver

Junior Recurve Women
Michelle- Silver at 70,50,30 Bronze at 60, Gold for FITA
Team Silver

Nice shooting for everyone. Still to come. Individual Set play for everyone and mixed team events. Good luck everyone. We are proud of all of you.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> ...Nice shooting for everyone. Still to come. Individual Set play for everyone and mixed team events. Good luck everyone. We are proud of all of you.


There is a OR this PM for counties that did not earn a Pan Am Games spot via the team rounds. So, if I understand correctly, the recurve archers will not include Mexico and the top 7 or 8 recurve teams...


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

The top 8 teams which include Mexico have earned their spots for Pan Am Games. USA qualified both Men and Women team spots by finishing 1st and 2nd. Woohoo. Men and Women set play is tomorrow for Pan Am Championships. The jr and cadet divisions play today. There is a separate individual set play tournament for those countries that did not qualify for the Pan Am Games during the team rounds. This is in the adult division. Good luck to the youngsters today and the Sr.s tomorrow and the mixed teams after that.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

1st year cadet Michelle Gilbert just won GOLD in the Junior division OR's!


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Kiley Larrick is now shooting for Bronze. Go Kiley!!!


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Kiley took the Bronze! Way to go Kiley!


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

JDT_Dad said:


> 1st year cadet Michelle Gilbert just won GOLD in the Junior division OR's!


Congratulation. Awesome shooting.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

JDT_Dad said:


> Kiley took the Bronze! Way to go Kiley!


Nice work Kiley. Congratulations.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I talked to Brady. They were waiting for Cadet Recurve matches. Matt was shooting in Bronze match and Daniel was in Gold medal match. Don't know the outcome yet though. Wish them both luck. The kids have done well so far today.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

The official site appears to be down. Does anyone know the results of the cadet men OR round?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Justed talked to Brady. Daniel won the Gold. Matt finished 4th. I asked him to ask the staff to Twitter updates since the tfors system is not updating reliably. He said Internet is a little sketchy.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Pan American Cadet Male Recurve Champion Daniel McLaughlin. Go USA.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gairsz said:


> Congratulations to Pan American Cadet Male Recurve Champion Daniel McLaughlin. Go USA.


we were at JOAD and I had filled his teammates in on his shooting and we got an email saying he had won the Gold Medal

Thanks Gary


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Good picture of Daniel -- all smiles!!! Congrats!


http://usaajdt.com/2010/10/jdt-red-team-travels-to-guadalajara-mexico-for-pan-american-championship/


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Good picture of Daniel -- all smiles!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> http://usaajdt.com/2010/10/jdt-red-team-travels-to-guadalajara-mexico-for-pan-american-championship/



LOL-the article has him as Daniele McLaughlin at one point-we best check which division he was in:smile:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL Missed that on the first read--I thought I saw a wig in his bow case the last time I shot with him and Sean at your house.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Luck to our Sr Women and Men Recurve today. They have elimination matches through semi's today. Mixed team and Individual medal matches tomorrow.
Go TEAM USA!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Why, tfors, why??? Why must you torment us? Please, please for once, work properly for the next 2 days. You are a world wide system, really, I think you have the potential......you just have to try. Yes..no...maybe....ahhh I see it will be a no. Awesome.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok, I see I was a little quick to judge. Tfors, you can do it, so far so good, a little slow, but I have high hopes for you.....


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Jim C said:


> LOL-the article has him as Daniele McLaughlin at one point-we best check which division he was in:smile:


Thanks for catching that. Daniel is now a male again :embarres:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady and Jacob in GOLD medal match. Khatuna in BRONZE medal match. Those happen tomorrow along with the mixed team events. Way to go USA! Woohoo.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

JDT_Dad said:


> Thanks for catching that. Daniel is now a male again :embarres:


I hope so-he's a good boy but would be one big ugly girl-maybe a former soviet bloc lady hammer or discus athlete


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> Brady and Jacob in GOLD medal match. Khatuna in BRONZE medal match. Those happen tomorrow along with the mixed team events. Way to go USA! Woohoo.


Cool-maybe three individual medals-two guaranteed. Excellent.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady & Khatuna strike GOLD in Mixed Recurve Team. Congrats! Next up Jr. Mixed team and the Sr individual this after noon. GO TEAM USA!!!!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady wins GOLD, Jacob gets SILVER, Khatuna gets BRONZE. Woohoo TEAM USA on a great Pan Am Championships!!!!! you all rocked!!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Junior Mixed team, Nathan Yamaguchi and Kiley Larrick won the bronze medal in the mixed team round today.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Landed in AZ said:


> Junior Mixed team, Nathan Yamaguchi and Kiley Larrick won the bronze medal in the mixed team round today.


I'm so sorry Barb, I had bad intel when I posted earlier. Of course, if the live scoring system would have worked properly, it would have been a moot point. Congratulations Mom! I know you are proud of Kiley and Nathan as mush as we are.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I just have to say what a great job TEAM USA did at the Pan Am Championships. What a fantastic showing and our team spots are secured for the Pan Am Games next year. Woohoo Team USA! you guys just tore it up! We are so proud of every single one of you.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> I just have to say what a great job TEAM USA did at the Pan Am Championships. What a fantastic showing and our team spots are secured for the Pan Am Games next year. Woohoo Team USA! you guys just tore it up! We are so proud of every single one of you.


great shooting by many--and thanks to Brady-I understand Daniel used a pair of Bradys limbs in the final event DM won.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

azarcherymom said:


> I just have to say what a great job TEAM USA did at the Pan Am Championships. What a fantastic showing and our team spots are secured for the Pan Am Games next year. Woohoo Team USA! you guys just tore it up! We are so proud of every single one of you.


Not a problem at all. I agree the live scoring was not very reliable this event, but something was better then nothing at all. I am very thankful what we did have and Bob Pian as well as a source of info/intel.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

azarcherymom said:


> I just have to say what a great job TEAM USA did at the Pan Am Championships. What a fantastic showing and our team spots are secured for the Pan Am Games next year. Woohoo Team USA! you guys just tore it up! We are so proud of every single one of you.


DITTO. Congrats to all!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats to all the shooters!!! Looking forward to seeing all the medals hanging around Daniel's neck next week at our JOAD practice. Wonder how well he'll shoot with all that bling hanging there...I'm sure he will be floating about a foot off the ground when he gets to show them off...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Is there a final results sheet anywhere? The coparco site only seems to have the qualifying round scores and the FITA site is stuck on mixed team finals.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Try this: http://extranet.rumboal2011.org.mx/tiroconarco/ENG/Inicio.aspx


Stash said:


> Is there a final results sheet anywhere? The coparco site only seems to have the qualifying round scores and the FITA site is stuck on mixed team finals.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

October 14-22, 2010
Guadalajara Mexico, 

To quote an archer, Guadalajara was an “Awesome” time. As a judge, it was just a great.

Getting there: The flight is only 2 hours and 40 minutes from Phoenix. So it’s closer than most events outside my home region. The only difference from a state side flight is the need for a passport and filling out a visitors information card with hotel name and address and purpose if visit.
Upon arrival: An extra step of going thru customs, no luggage inspection for me. I was then greeted by a “Tiro Con Arco” sign and a transportation coordinator. After a short wait for So. American team, off to hotel via car/van duo.
Hotel : Judges were in one of two tourney hotels. Ours catered to more locals than tourist. The room was just as nice as any new Hampton or Holiday Inn Express and the hotel provide food service and room service. Bottle drinking water was provided in the room each day. We were within walking distance of Wal-Mart in a mall area. Pan Am Games accommodations will be in an athlete and officials “village”.
Food: Breakfast and lunch was served buffet style at the hotel. At check in, meal tickets were provided for each day. The food was basic to be a conservatively attractive for all. The menu rotated between pasta, rice, potatoes and beef, pork, chicken, fish. Juice and water for beverages, breads too. Breakfast was eggs, bacon, sausages, ham and beans and my favorite, chilequiles. There was also a variety of pastries and cook to order Belgium waffles. Lunch at the field, similar to the dinner. It does help to be able to eat what is served or international archery events will end up being self made PBJ sandwiches.
Ground Transportation: Each Day a charter busses shuttled officials and teams too and from the field, about a 15-20 minute ride. Buses ran based on the projected need. Am to the field , PM to the hotels.
Venue: Awesome; a great archery stadium and venue. It is the site of the 2011 Pan Am Games for archery. The range is part of a sports training center and full of activity. The stands had 776 seats and the field is all artificial turf! Target were Danage and the stands had wheel to move them easily. There was indoor plumbing for the archers and the spectators. Wow! http://www.guadalajara2011.org.mx/eng/03_deportes/infraestructura_view.asp?id_inst=9 
DOS: The DOS was located on a tower, about 12 feet high with a great view of the entire venue. Result staff was directly below the DOS stand.
Bow storage: A building provided bow storage at the field. It takes a while to become accustom to leaving your bow behind, but once the archers realized how the place was secured and watched, it became very popular. 
Volunteers: What was the most incredible was the huge group of volunteers that helped. There were dozens of field crew, electronic scoring device runners, water and Gatorade attendants, and security. There was a team of at least four medical staff for any issue. 
Coverage: Each day including TV and photo coverage. The photo lane was full and camera men and video cameramen made several trips to down range with the judges. Video was displayed on a something like a 6 feet by 10 feet LED video screen.
Scoring: The event used the Tfors wireless pda at the target scoring system coupled with the Pam Am Games MSL technical services. 
Music: After some getting used to an archery event, the venue presentation staff came up with a energetic music between ends and calm music during the shooting. It was nice having music during the entire event.
Awards Ceremony: Awesome; color guard, national anthems, award presenters, escorts, award tray attendants, backdrop, podium, mixed media interview area. The awards ceremony was a production in and of itself.
Fans in the stands: The stands were rocking. School kids dropped by from time to time and anytime Mexico did anything, it as loud. During the finals archers filled the stands and cheered loudly for everyone.
Judges: The team of judges included FITA, continental and national judges in such numbers to allow the judges take breaks, a necessity for a 8 day event. The judges had a room that also acted as the team meeting room, immediately behind the archers seating area. The room had table, chairs, coffee, beverages and snacks.
Vendors booths: There were at least four vendor booths. Many archers were seen leaving with purchases.
Weather: The weather was fantastic! 60s in the am, 80s during the day, clear skies, calm breezes on occasion. Archer commented that it was record setting conditions. Many Pan Am Championships records were broken. The 2010 Pan Am Championships took place at the same of the year as the scheduled 2011 Pan Am Games. 
Hospitality: What makes an event is the event host and their desire to provide the best event possible. In Guadalajara, the hosts were stellar across the board. All were treated like guest and family members. A treat and a delight.
More: Team USA stayed at the Mexico Plaza Hotel, a top flight hotel in an area with a variety of brand new amenities including restaurants familiar to USA (Peter Piper Pizza, Johnny Rockets) top flight department stores, movie theatre, grocery store…the works. I didn’t see a Wal-Mart in the area.
Impression: It usually takes a few events for a venue and staff to work their way up to an international standard event. Guadalajara was able to get it done in one fell swoop! Many archers mentioned how they are eager to come back for the Pan Am Games and also eager to come and train in the great conditions.
Highlight: A BBQ with a the event hosts at their home.
Regret: Not seeing more of Guadalajara.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like AWESOME is the right word, alright!! Makes me think about becoming a judge. Heaven knows I'd never make it as an archer ;-)
:archer:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

COPARCO Member Associations including USA earn 2011 Pan Am Games places at 2010 Pan Am Championships:
http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFil...Events/11_PanAm_MEX/11_Guadalajara_places.pdf


----------

